# Homeplug möglich ???



## Bluescreener (19 Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Bei mir im Haus sind mehrere Rechner über Ethernet zu einem Netzwerk zusammengeschlossen (Switch). Über einen Router geht’s dann aufs DSL.
Jetzt soll ein weiterer Rechner mit ans Netzwerk. Das Problem ist, dass Kabel ziehen wegen nicht vorhandenem Kabelweg ausfällt. Auch WLAN wurde bereits mehr oder weniger erfolglos getestet (Stahlbeton usw.).
Ich überlege mir jetzt diesen Rechner über Homepl*g ans Netzwerk anzubinden.
1 Homepl*g-Adapter auf Ziel-PC, 1 Hompl*g-Adapter auf Ethernet-Switch

Fakten:

-Einfamilienhaus (1 Zähler)
-Switch und „Zielsteckdose“ auf verschiedenen Stromkreisen.
-Kabellängen zu schwer zu sagen (Verteiler UG, Switch EG, Zieldose 1 OG)


Fragen:

-Funktioniert mein Vorhaben
-Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht
-Produktempfehlung
-Evtl. unentdeckte Fehlerquellen / Probleme


Danke Bluescreener


----------



## knabi (19 Oktober 2006)

Drehstrom oder Wechselstrom? Wenn Drehstrom, sind beide Steckdosen auf der gleiche Phase? FI-Schutzschalter in einem oder beiden Stromkreisen?

Bei Drehstrom sollten die beiden Steckdosen auf der gleichen Phase liegen, wenn nicht:

1. Versuchen, die Stromkreise im Verteiler umzuklemmen (auf die gleiche Phase) Achtung! Nur Elektrofachkraft darf das!
2. Wenn das nicht geht: Phasenkoppler in die Unterverteilung einbauen (ebenfalls Elektrofachkraft)

FI-Schutzschalter und Überspannungsschutz bremsen die Übertragung extrem aus. Möglichst den Homplug ohne Überspannungsschutz und FI-Schutzschalter betreiben.

Wenn alles gut geht, kannst Du Übertragungsraten erreichen, die etwa einem Drittel von Fast Ethernet entsprechen - das reicht für die meisten Fälle.

Produktempfehlung: DEVELO

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bluescreener (19 Oktober 2006)

Nein Drehstrom ists nicht sondern ganz gewöhnliche Wechselstrom Schuko Dosen (bei Drehstrom wären ja eh alle 3 Phasen vorhanden).

Im Verteiler umklemmen wird schwierig, da die Automaten jeder Phase über Kammschienen miteinander verbunden sind. Müsste neue Schienen einsetzen da der Installateur keine Reserveplätze auf der Schiene vorgesehen hat. Hab jetzt aber noch nicht geschaut ob beide Dosen auf der gleichen Phase liegen.

Elektrofachkraft bin ich, nur kein Homeplug-Experte.

Werde jetzt erst mal prüfen ob eine gemeinsame Phase vorhanden ist, ansonsten bleibt mit ja noch der Phasenkoppler.


Danke erstmal
Bluescreener


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Oktober 2006)

> Im Verteiler umklemmen wird schwierig, da die Automaten jeder Phase über Kammschienen miteinander verbunden sind.



Was ist da dran so schwierig? Zwei Drähte an zwei Automaten abgangseitig vertauschen und die Automaten umbeschriften.


----------



## Bluescreener (19 Oktober 2006)

Auch ne Möglichkeit.....oh man!


----------



## knabi (20 Oktober 2006)

Bluescreener schrieb:


> Nein Drehstrom ists nicht sondern ganz gewöhnliche Wechselstrom Schuko Dosen (bei Drehstrom wären ja eh alle 3 Phasen vorhanden).
> 
> Im Verteiler umklemmen wird schwierig, da die Automaten jeder Phase über Kammschienen miteinander verbunden sind. Müsste neue Schienen einsetzen da der Installateur keine Reserveplätze auf der Schiene vorgesehen hat. Hab jetzt aber noch nicht geschaut ob beide Dosen auf der gleichen Phase liegen.
> 
> ...


   

Wenn nur Wechselstrom vorhanden ist, brauchst Du auch nicht umzuklemmen - dann liegen ja eh alle Stromkreise auf der gleichen (einzigen) Phase!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Zefix (23 Oktober 2006)

knabi schrieb:


> Wenn nur Wechselstrom vorhanden ist, brauchst Du auch nicht umzuklemmen - dann liegen ja eh alle Stromkreise auf der gleichen (einzigen) Phase!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


 
Dann schau mal in deine Verteilung an der Einspeisung deiner Sicherungen  
Normalerweise hängt nur jede 3. Sicherung an der selben Phase.
Zu meiner Lehrzeit kam unter die Automaten eine RST-Schiene,
die versorgte jeden 3. Automaten mit der selben Phase. 
(heisst die heut auch noch so?) 
Gruss Zefix


----------



## knabi (23 Oktober 2006)

Zefix schrieb:


> Dann schau mal in deine Verteilung an der Einspeisung deiner Sicherungen
> Normalerweise hängt nur jede 3. Sicherung an der selben Phase.
> Zu meiner Lehrzeit kam unter die Automaten eine RST-Schiene,
> die versorgte jeden 3. Automaten mit der selben Phase.
> ...


 
Wenn Wechselstrom, dann 1 Phase / N / PE - wenn Drehstrom, dann 3 Phasen / N /PE - so war das jedenfalls in *meiner* Lehrzeit :-D . Nicht jede Unterverteilung wird mit Drehstrom eingespeist, auch bei Einfamilienhäusern ist Drehstrom kein Muß, sondern Kann (erst recht bei Mietwohnungen - hier in Berlin bekommt man Drehstrom ausschließlich dann, wenn das Warmwasser elektrisch erzeugt wird oder man den Netzabschnittsmeister gut kennt  ). Deshalb meine Frage. Und wenn die Antwort Wechselstrom lautet, braucht er also nichts umzuklemmen.

Gruß

Holger

P.S.: RST-Schiene heißt es nicht mehr, das sind jetzt Kammschienen, 1- 2- 3- oder auch 3-phasig+N (für FIs)...


----------



## Zefix (24 Oktober 2006)

knabi schrieb:


> hier in Berlin bekommt man Drehstrom ausschließlich dann, wenn das Warmwasser elektrisch erzeugt wird oder man den Netzabschnittsmeister gut kennt  ). .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger


 
Heute auch noch?  
Hier in Bayern/München kenn ich nur die 3 Phasige einspeisung,auch bei Unterverteilungen.
1-Phasig kam mir nur mal auf nem Altbau bei einer Sanierung in die Finger  

Gruß Andy


----------



## Bluescreener (24 Oktober 2006)

Frage beantwortet !

Hab nachgesehen. 3-phasige Einspeisung. Beide Stromkreise auf der selben Phase. Werde mir aber überlegen nicht doch noch zusätzlich einen Phasenkoppler einzubauen. Kann ja mal nützlich sein. Jetzt erst mal die Adapter besorgen.

Danke Forum !

vG
Bluescreener:-D


----------

